# 2005 A5 Jetta 2.5L Oil Leak - What to look for?



## shiren79 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey all,

A friend of mine with Jetta is having issue with oil.
Car is 2005 Jetta with inline 5 2.5L engine, manufactured in 02/2005 and has 150k miles.
Oil level decreased significantly in about six months, tiny bit amount of oil was found on bottom of dipstick.
I've added almost a quart of motor oil, but I'm suspecting either one of possibilities- Burnt oil, or oil leak.

I'm aware that VW/Audi has dreaded oil burn issue, even dealer says 1qt/1000mi is acceptable. I can only laugh. But this one is NA I5 2.5L engine, so I don't think it would burn that much.
Type of oil the shop used is suspicious. They used so called 'premium' Mobil 1 5w30, but no Mobil 1 oil has VW 501.01(or higher) spec except M1 0w40 European formula. Would it really burn the oil that does not have VW spec?

Also we can't leave out the oil leak. 8 years old car with 150k miles would certainly have oil leak at some point for sure, but 'where' is the question.
I lifted the engine cover and looked for obvious sign of leak from valve cover gasket, no leak. I haven't checked the undercarriage of car, thanks to a thief who stole my Craftsman jack, I'd like to know where specifically to look for when I jack up the car.
I understand that Jetta doesn't have oil pan gasket, only sealed with silicon gasket maker. I looked up the ECStuning parts catalog, I found oil cooler gasket and oil filter adapter gasket. Would that be the most common source of oil leak on this engine? Also where else would you recommend me to look for on this specific model?

I hope it wouldn't be that hard to work on, I worked on several VW/Audis and it was truly painful....................
Any tips would be very appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

shiren79 said:


> I understand that Jetta doesn't have oil pan gasket, only sealed with silicon gasket maker. I looked up the ECStuning parts catalog, I found oil cooler gasket and oil filter adapter gasket. Would that be the most common source of oil leak on this engine? Also where else would you recommend me to look for on this specific model?
> 
> I hope it wouldn't be that hard to work on, I worked on several VW/Audis and it was truly painful....................
> Any tips would be very appreciated.
> Thanks!


I had my oil pan seal done twice in 120k kms. Leave a noticeable puddle though...


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Vacuum pump is a common oil leak on the 2.5


----------

